# Confused...again. Would like some input.



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

OK so I've been seeing this girl. Some of you remember my previous post about how to break the ice and wondering if she likes me at all. So I went for a kiss and she turned me down, then I went for it again and she reciprocated.

So we've been seeing each other for I guess about a month or so. She is over almost every night. But there are some things that have me confused and uncomfortable...I've never experienced anything like this, frankly.

#1 She never initiates any affection, EVER. I always have to go to her and it feels like she 'allows' it. Last night I just stayed to myself to see what she would do and she seemed to not notice or care. I have to reach out to hold her hand, I have to kiss her, hug her, etc. I get the feeling that she's not that into it.

#2 She went to a bit of trouble to get me to meet her dad, it seemed important to her which made me think she takes me as a potentially serious mate.

#3 She talks alot about this guy she likes who moved out of state, and other ex's.

#4 She got this new job from this much older guy ( I am older by 12 years this guy is like her dads age ) who came down to the store and 'begged her' to work for him. She seems very impressed with this guy, his farm, and everything he does and says. This morning she started up again about him and how he showed her his property of like 150 acres...and she said *"I was like, wow...what are YOU do'in later?" *

WTH is that supposed to mean?

Maybe I'm just being insecure, maybe I'm picking up on some stuff, maybe both IDK. She seems to want to be here, but IDK why because it doesn't appear to be for me. Maybe she just likes my situation but will trade up for a better one in a heartbeat...just not feeling any love.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I am sorry, but she's just not into you. I stick to my original position.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Maybe she really likes you and is trying to make you jealous OR she doesnt really care and is shopping for the best deal she can make. I would be concerned about her lack of physical responsiveness. I would think in a new relationship that there would be a lot of signs of affection

There is confused and uncomfortable because you are enamored and want everything to be special and there is the confused and uncomfortable because it feels wrong, only you can tell the difference.

She is shy , maybe you should give it more time


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

shanzone2001 said:


> I am sorry, but she's just not into you. I stick to my original position.


Well your original position was that she liked me as a friend...but I think we've gone far beyond friendship. We are into other territory now so what is your new position?


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Vickie44 said:


> Maybe she really likes you and is trying to make you jealous OR she doesnt really care and is shopping for the best deal she can make. I would be concerned about her lack of physical responsiveness. I would think in a new relationship that there would be a lot of signs of affection
> 
> There is confused and uncomfortable because you are enamored and want everything to be special and there is the confused and uncomfortable because it feels wrong, only you can tell the difference.
> 
> She is shy , maybe you should give it more time


I dont know about shy anymore. i think we are beyond that. There just isn't anything there that I can feel. Feels like living with a vulcan.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

If she never initiates affection, and you like someone like that, perhaps she isn't for you . . . 

If she is thinking of all other people, ex's and old guy w/ lots of acreage, perhaps you should let her concentrate on them, not bother with her. . . . 

Perhaps she is just interested in looking around, and not yet ready for a steady guy.

Maybe she is troubled and doesn't know yet what she wants. Maybe she introduced you to her dad to get him off her back.
This doesn't mean you arent a worthwhile catch, but perhaps you'd find someone who suits you better.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:shrug:

Man, I just don't know.

:stars:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:drum:

Women are Weird, we really are.

:drum:


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

glazed said:


> :drum:
> 
> Women are Weird, we really are.
> 
> :drum:


Really, really weird. I agree. The good thing is that with all the mixed messages I'm getting to the point where I just don't give a darn. Its exhausting and I feel like it should be easy.

I think I'm just going to make an effort to turn off, and refocus on other things.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

If a woman wrote this I would suggest running away as fast as she could.....I think that would be good advice for you too! Something is going on and my gut tells me it is bad news and most likely hurtful.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

If you're exhausted by the situation, I'd say it isn't a good situation. Sorry you're goin' thru this!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i feel the same way. there's something i can't quite put my finger on.has been from the start .in any case she's not all that into you. jmo. all the best just the same. ~Georgia.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Darntootin said:


> I think I'm just going to make an effort to turn off, and refocus on other things.


Relationships that last generally (or can) work better the slower you start off. I'd say what you just said here is your best bet. Doesn't seem like you know each other that well anyway, so why the rush to the kissing and what not, especially with her reaction or lack of. Just hang out and be friends and see what happens...if nothing then, okay.

Everyone is different and I guess I refrain from trying to define someone's behavior from afar without actually seeing it, it doesn't sound like she's too invested, but then again, it's from your perspective. Perhaps her responses is about all she can do at this moment regardless of her feelings, if she has any.

Sounds like no one really knows what they want. Back off and be friends, get to know her more, then you will be able to better interpret her actions.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

rkintn said:


> If a woman wrote this I would suggest running away as fast as she could.....I think that would be good advice for you too! Something is going on and my gut tells me it is bad news and most likely hurtful.


I agree! Something is weird with this young woman. She may have a personality disorder OR her behavior falls into the autism spectrum.

Run like the wind.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Just found something out...the new boss is related to the old boyfriend who moved out of state ( the one she always talks about ). I dont really get whats going on but theres more than meets the eye, clearly.

Its like an onion, the more layers I peel away the more it stinks...


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Well about the ONLY thing you can do is ASK her. If you can't make yourself do that then what good is having a relationship. Sounds like she is not really into you because if she doesn't kiss you unless you make the first move that is WAY too much on your part and nothing on hers.

Is she is using her new boss to keep in contact with the old boyfriend? Who knows? Is she trying to make you jealous? Who can tell?

She is the ONLY one with the answers and if you ain't asking she ain't telling.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah, sounds like it is not going to end well for you, no matter what. Time to let her go and find someone that will reciprocate your affections.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Have you asked her what is going on?
Most women don't discuss other men and old boyfriends with someone they care about and want to be involved with.
You are convenient and much to accessible, cut back on contact and see what happens.
Sounds as if you are convenient right now, or she is waiting for something better, guess you will need to decide how important the relationship is to YOU and act accordingly. Frankly, I have to agree with Shannon, move on, there are many more mature girls out there who will appreciate you.

Just my two cents worth, hope it is not to blunt and take it with a half cup of salt.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

I dated someone like this last year, just about the same thing, but she wanted me to take her out every weekend. I even met her brother and his gf, and was set up to go meet her dad too, but after a month of dating, she still wouldn't let me know where "it" was going. She was kind of stand-offish also like you described. After a month I got tired of not really knowing what we were doing and broke it off with her. A few weeks later she plastered pics of her and her new bf all over Facebook and they looked happy, so, I am happy for them.

Kind of like that saying, a guy asks a girl to marry him and she says no, so the guys friend says he is probably bummed out, but he says, no, I only found out she don't care for me, she should be the one that is sad, she lost someone that really cared about her.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Pursue a woman who will appreciate you and wants to be with you, not someone who confuses you and wastes your time.

<read my signature line>
|
|
|
v


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

There's..... your sign.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I'm the last one that needs to give anyone advice but....
She is immature. Try to find a woman closer to your age that knows what she wants. This one sounds like she still wants to play games.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Maybe maybe maybe or try this n if that dosnt wrk. I was in a relationship once so im a exepert. Well after u do all that think back on what relationship that every started like that. K so every relationship ive been in has started intense


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Darntootin said:


> *"I was like, wow...what are YOU do'in later?" *
> 
> WTH is that supposed to mean?


Sounds like a mixed up woman, wanting to find a man with such things, she could feel good about, brag about, or show off?

And she would like you to have such things? It could be good or bad, depending on your own feelings. A woman can help/be a driving force, or they can drag you down like an anchor. The time limit on some of their goals can change without a hint.

I'd say she was interested, or she wouldn't be there, but she's also interested in other things besides just you. A young gal probably should have a clue about your intentions in life? 

I think a lot of them are still searching for a happy spot in life, and possibly for you to provide it? It's not totally about love! I'm sure there are some that are true, but it's few!

My experience is pretty limited, so don't take what I've written to heart.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

On the other hand, I've always felt it was the mans job to offer a partner some sense of security and acceptance, and strive for betterment.

Just how much are you willing to give, and is there an end in sight?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

littlejoe said:


> It could be good or bad, depending on your own feelings. A woman can help/be a driving force, or they can drag you down like an anchor.


I really like this.

:donut:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Bubba, trust your instincts. They're telling you something ain't right for a reason. Keep going forward, but with eyes wide open. You have to be prepared yo say, "sorry, but this is where our trails part. I ant going that way).


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

littlejoe said:


> On the other hand, I've always felt it was the mans job to offer a partner some sense of security and acceptance, and strive for betterment.


I knew there had to be at least one man left on this planet who believes this.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

In my opinion, a very good idea would be to say something like "I would love to cuddle, but this time I would like YOU to take the intitiative".

Never assume a woman is beyond being shy!!!!! She might need the encouragement. 

Some women are raised with very strange ideas of how a woman should act. Encourage/communicate/ talk about what would please you. If you do not communicate, she might not know.

IMHO


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Terri said:


> Some women are raised with very strange ideas of how a woman should act. Encourage/communicate/ talk about what would please you. If you do not communicate, she might not know.
> 
> IMHO


We are all raised with strange or different ideas. And each one of us will react differently in the same situation.

I've got three boys, and I expected them to have the same thought process as I did. I was wrong... to say the least! I kept learning more with each one. We can have similiar ethics and values, but thoughts... NO!

Your right in saying communication is the key... in any relationship. Especially opposite sex!!! What one thinks they understand that comes from the opposite, can have a different meaning. If something said, gets under your skin, you just as well have it explained, and not make snap judgements.... There shouldn't be doubts, or trying to read?

The simplest thing is to ask. You might give it a shot, DT


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Darntootin said:


> Well your original position was that she liked me as a friend...but I think we've gone far beyond friendship. We are into other territory now so what is your new position?


My position is that it shouldn't be so difficult to know if someone is into you or not....and perhaps she did venture beyond friendship but has realized that is not what she wants.

If you have to ask then it is probably no. I am not trying to be mean, just realistic. You are both grown adults and really should be able to figure this one out after a month of spending time together.

Friends with benefits maybe?


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

It sounds to me like you're her rebound guy. I'd say her heart is still with the ex, but maybe she's been told so much by friends/family to get over it, move on, the best way to get over a relationship is with a NEW relationship, etc, that she is half heartedly trying to...with YOU. She needs something that she gets from you. Maybe just the attention from an older guy. Maybe that makes her feel better about herself.

Doesn't matter what her upbringing is. If she's REALLY into you, she wouldn't be able to just sit there like a chunk of ice. Even if she never touched you, you'd at least know that she WANTED to. The body language alone would tell you, nomatter if the woman is a "good girl" or not!

With her being so cold, it does sound as if she's just going through the motions of what she thinks she's supposed to do even though her heart isn't in it. Tolerating your advances and "letting" you do certain things is just sad. 

Could be she's depressed and needs something more then what you can give her. Like a therapist. 
At any rate, the fact that you aren't on here to tell us about the great girl you found says it all. You should be thrilled, not confused.
When it doesn't feel right, sometimes you just gotta let 'em go.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I am really impressed with littlejoe ... he is worth a listen to.

:donut:


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm not the person spending time with you, am I? Not unless you're in your 70---you mentioned a 12 year age difference.  (Hey, I'm honest about not taking another chance but I'm older and wiser I suspect.) 

I suspect it's 1 sided as others have said. If you can enjoy the moment and know that's all it will end up being--probably--go ahead; if not, you need to let go. There are some really great women who want what you do and then there are some who aren't sure and some, like me, who know never again.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Darntootin said:


> #1 She never initiates any affection, EVER.


:donut:

This is what is sad to me.

That is foreign to me ... at least the family I was raised in ... I mean, it is literally in OUR female genes!

From my perspective, ALL females (girls, ladies, women) are made to be affectionate, loving, tender, warm ... toward every body! And MOST ESPECIALLY toward their love interest when they are alone together.

:donut:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Well, it is true that everyone is different and no one is the same. Human relations are dynamic and somewhat fluid. That is why it is difficult to give advice, and tricky to to take it. Doodle has to do the best he can with what he's got.
My grandmother (dad's step mom) was a beautiful woman. She wasn't very affectionate in outward ways, but boy did you know when she loved you. And, when her upper lip kinda moved, well you just never saw a bigger smile.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

vicker said:


> Well, it is true that everyone is different and no one is the same. Human relations are dynamic and somewhat fluid. That is why it is difficult to give advice, and tricky to to take it. *Doodle has to do the best he can with what he's got.*


No, he doesn't.

Hey, editing is not fair. I have a grandmother story that would get this thread zapped.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

vicker said:


> My grandmother (dad's step mom) was a beautiful woman. She wasn't very affectionate in outward ways, but boy did you know when she loved you. And, when her upper lip kinda moved, well you just never saw a bigger smile.


:donut:

You just described my grandmother ... wow ... the one many, many claim I am a spittin' image of (physically) ... you described her (us) right down to the faint "upper-lip" grin ... with one huge difference: I am very affectionate outwardly.

:donut:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Haha! Me too. I think many of the old country folks led hard lives, but their affections ran deep. I miss that woman!


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> I am really impressed with littlejoe ... he is worth a listen to.
> 
> :donut:


No maam, (and I say maam, as in respect) what I say just comes from my short life experience. Doesn't make it any more worthwhile than anyone else's.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

katydidagain said:


> No, he doesn't.
> 
> Hey, editing is not fair. I have a grandmother story that would get this thread zapped.


I don't mean he has to accept relationships as he finds them, but that he has to deal with it on his own. All of our advice is nice to have, but no individual advice will apply directly to his situation. Though, I will agree that Littlejoe's goes a long way.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> This is what is sad to me.
> 
> ...


Not this one. I feel like a beggar when coming in for a kiss.


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

The big question to me is shy did you try for a kiss the second time if she turned you down the first? If she is talking about her ex she is warning you. There could be a thousand different reasons for not initiating affection. Some women think its wrong, some think the man should do it, some just let you do it. She could be on the autism spectrum or she could not be attracted to you. There is no way for us to tell.

You gotta decide if you like where this is heading, and if not, back off and see what happens. I have a theory that a relationship works like an air bubble in a syringe. There has to be a certain amount of space. If you back off it sucks the other person closer. If you push it backs them up. And the only time it doesn't work like that is if there isn't a relationship. So if you back off and she doesn't pull closer you was just a friend. 
The goal would be to find a relationship with a pretty small bubble.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

The thought that crossed my mind about this this morning...wonder if she's using you to make the ex that left jealous. Which would be sad.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

IVE been there before.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Most gals can do that, kinda like pulling a card outa a deck as they have that capability. A guy cant do that NEAR so easily, and if he trys he runs the risk of, as time goes on finding out enough about the one he thinks of useing to decide, hey, shes a whole lot better than that witch im trying to get back. H ell with her, I better stick with what ive found.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I would say if you are feeling like a beggar then maybe that is not the women for you. Wouldn't you rather find someone that at least meets you half way or even better just jumps on ya.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah, I prefer the ones that "jumps on ya", that way at least I KNOW for SURE that they are interested in me and not just playing games.

I love strong women, ones that can take the lead and tell me where she wants to go in life and then I am the one to "make it so", to coin a Star Trek phrase!

(yeah, i'm such a geek! lol)

I mean, I do ok without someone in my life, but, I guess having someone else gives me more of a "purpose"? Or "direction"? I guess, don't know how to say it.

I have done a LOT of good things in my life, and I am happy with it all, even if something happened to me tomorrow, I would die knowing I have lived a full and wonderful life, but helping someone else with their goals seems more important these days, I guess that is what I am trying to say. Even though I am fairly public on the Internet, my feelings are something I keep to myself (unless in a relationship) so they are really hard to describe or talk about I suppose.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Well IDK. Maybe she's just not too affectionate that way. She does make alot of effort to help me with things around the homestead, though. I do like being around her, no doubt. When she goes away I do miss her. Maybe I'll just let whatever happens happen.:shrug:

I'm probably over thinking it because I haven't had any type of relationship in many a year, I swore it all off after the last one.

It feels good to hang out with this girl, and I feel the need to kiss and hug her...so I'm going to do both when I can. I'm not going to pull back, and pretend to be all aloof. I don't want to play those games, I'm not doing that stuff anymore. I'd rather just be natural... sort of like 'this is me take it or leave it'...at least she'll know what I'm about.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Darntootin said:


> I'm not going to pull back, and pretend to be all aloof. I don't want to play those games, I'm not doing that stuff anymore. I'd rather just be natural... sort of like 'this is me take it or leave it'...at least she'll know what I'm about.


:donut:

I love it. 

:donut:


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Well not sure how old she is but I can remember when I was early 20's and didn't have a clue about life. Very shy and kinda backward feeling - probably protraying myself the same also. 

What is her backgroud like? Maybe she hasn't had the best in realtionships, no confidence, and thinks if she talks like that "You" might be more interested etc.... Now I'm not saying I did that but I did get married and stayed married for 11 years because I couldn't say no at the first, and then fell in love with his family, notice I didn't say him. Although I respected him. All this because I was young, inexperienced and had no idea what I wanted out of life. My shyness kept me quiet and scared...

So is there any chance she might have some of these traits? I would suggest talking to her and finding out just where her head is. 

She is spending time with you - that's encouraging.
She is talking about other guys. BUT what has she said. Is there maybe some kernals in there that could be her way of saying what she doesn't want from future guys...

I'm trying to give you other ideas here, because it does sound like you are/were interested. Whats her background?

She might not give you what you want to hear, but talk to her. Encourage her to be truthful with you and go from there.... I was probably in my mid to late 20's before I could communicate easier with people. The more it meant to me, the harder it was to express myself. I can see myself still being in that toxic marriage if I hadn't had a child and learned I had a backbone and would not except crappy treatment for first my child, then myself... My mother in law was wonderful and always told me I deserved better and that life was to short, I finally listened. Was a hard figth to come out of that...

Good luck.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Mr Darn--you might have an interesting time looking up body language and applying it to your situation.

I've gotten some body language recently(um, trying not to say too much...) that I've never gotten before and was curious about it so I looked it up. IE one, the forehead to forehead/nose to nose touch. One was from a (cute! ha!) 20 something guy I danced with at a contra dance--we had a lot of fun and saucily danced the hell out of it (what a cutie--logger boy, plaid shirt, shaggy blond, ring in his nose, bicycle chain and sprocket tat, haha, dang I'm old enough to be his mum). Anyways, just one of those "connections" I talked about in some other thread. When the dance was over he pulled me in close and did the forehead/nose thing and I put my hand on his heart(didn't think about it, just did it). (the other forehead/nose thing person I will not get into, not ready to share that yet wink).

ANyways, apparently in body language it means the minds are in sync, of one/soulmate etc, connected. Very cool. Very cool to be open to that brief connection, instinctually, spontaneous. Human beings are such wonderful things! It all (along with language stuff going on with the other person) made me very thoughtful. I reflected back on body language shared with my husband and the relationship. Helped me understand more all around.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

shanzone2001 said:


> Friends with benefits maybe?



Agreed. I say have fun with it. I have met some cool people lately. You don't have to get all serious. From personal experience, when you come off a long term relationship it is difficult to think that way (aka having fun). I am getting better and, Darntootin, you will too.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Darntootin said:


> This morning she started up again about him and how he showed her his property of like 150 acres...and she said *"I was like, wow...what are YOU do'in later?" *
> 
> WTH is that supposed to mean?


It means you are a friend. Without many benefits.

A woman that is interested in you, doesnt tell you that another guy makes her want to go after him. 
Its not shyness, you are in the "friend" category.


----------



## momof2 (Mar 28, 2003)

Someone said that girl's are naturally affectionate and we enjoy showing our love... that is so true! We may not all be the same and show it in the same ways but I think it's normal to be warm and affectionate. That might not mean physically after only a month of dating though. I don't make the first move and I would back away from you if I wasn't sure I liked you. If it were a casual relationship I would back away from a kiss too. That wouldn't mean I don't like you it would mean I am not sure yet how much I like you and where I want this thing to go.

If I really like you... you will know it... no question about it.

I would never talk about wanting another man if I really liked a guy. Maybe she just isn't thinking ya'll are that serious yet or she was joking and it fell flat. Maybe she wanted to see how you reacted and feel you out for the seriousness of the relationship (silly but maybe). IT'S ONLY BEEN A MONTH!!! I have never gotten serious with anyone in that short of time... I don't see how you could that quick.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

wyld thang said:


> Mr Darn--you might have an interesting time looking up body language and applying it to your situation..


This stuff is always so interesting and can be very surprising. Recently I had the forehead nose thing happen, of sorts..didn't know this about it though...but now that I do it makes sense.

I have a lot of fun watching body language of people around me like at a party or just out and about, you can see a lot of connections and you wonder if the people involved see them.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry you have to go through this Darn. Sounds like she is playing the field until she finds the right guy.

Why not just enjoy the ride and see where it naturally ends up, just be prepaired to jump ship if it is heading towards a cliff.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Get her one of those special flowers...The kind that made Mr Spok fall in love
[YOUTUBE]MnYhp3c2w30[/YOUTUBE]
...............Or just wait it out as Vulcans go into heat every 7 years lol.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Vulcan? Is she a virgo?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

DT, you got napkins?


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

I think that if she is worth keeping, she is worth communicating with about these things, civilly, without being too reactive - there are many reasons someone of either sex might seem rather withholding of affection. The regular presence and participation are both positive things. The talking about the much older landowner is not, and I'm not wild about the lack of affection, but it can happen for different reasons, many of which would likely have nothing to do with you. Either way, if she likes you, she will likely volunteer something useful, and even if she doesn't, pay attention to the way she answers or doesn't answer, does she get closer or less close after talking to her, does she do anything differently that seems more like "nesting" behavior (look this up if you're not sure if something typically counts as many of these behaviors are fairly instinctual), etc. There's a lot there, and only you can decide whether your life is better in her company or not (that's usually how I try to draw the line), but the more you communicate about things like this, the better you will get to know one another. Some people talk about exes often - most will not do too much of this if they are into someone else, but that is not always the case. In the end, while you have received some useful feedback here, it doesn't sound like this is someone you are going to feel at ease with for the long term, and if you can find out more about her, you can work on improving this for both of you.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I don't know, Fowlers napkin trick is gaining ground with me.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Here is a helpful image depicting 4 possible nesting behaviors of women. The front right exhibiting neediness by kneading, the front left discontentment disposing of the ashes, rear left lack of interest or desire by spinning as would a spinster, to the rear right....what your looking for lol.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Lol! Hey!, what does scratching their upper side mean?


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Means she wants to swing from a vine and check you for ticks.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Dang! I always thought that meant her bra was aggravating her. See! That's why I need help.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

vicker said:


> Dang! I always thought that meant her bra was aggravating her. See! That's why I need help.


Every male in the human species needs help! One woman has deciphered the above picture, but it can depict anything they choose?

It's not anything simple... And the rules constantly change! The only consistency, is change!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Well, in the picture they are all consistently industrious too. Does that mean they are all up to something?


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Really...If they are industrious, they are cool! I would just try to show them how much they are appreciated. My code tablet sucks!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I think you have it down pretty pat. Ain't it funny! A man don't stand a chance. You're best to just smile and count your blessings. If your bread is buttered, well that is great. If it ain't, ask nicely for the butter to be passed.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Honesty and communication is the best policy. If you two are not school kids anymore and have been around the block a time or two each it's not like anything is going to be said that the other hasn't heard, said, or heard of someone else saying. If you're heart's getting all bound up about it then just pop the blunt question asking for honest, blunt anwers and expect honesty from her. 

If she beats around the bush about her answer; well, then you have your answer already.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

francismilker said:


> Honesty and communication is the best policy. If you two are not school kids anymore and have been around the block a time or two each it's not like anything is going to be said that the other hasn't heard, said, or heard of someone else saying. If you're heart's getting all bound up about it then just pop the blunt question asking for honest, blunt anwers and expect honesty from her.
> 
> If she beats around the bush about her answer; well, then you have your answer already.


Good advice. Not sure what I'd ask or what I'd expect to hear. I'll have to think on that a bit. IMO actions speak loudest, though. Probably at some point she'll get tired of my scene and jump ship. Thats just my feeling, but who knows:shrug:. I wouldn't blame her because I have a couple of issues...you take the good and the bad with anyone. Oh well, such is life.

My goal is to stop thinking about it. I have one of those brains that perceives every little tidbit of data and turns it around and around. That brain has been a very powerful asset in business but makes me an utter failure in social relationships. I know I over-think everything and psych myself up.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Well, I'll prolly get slammed for this but,......................

Take her in your arms, kiss her long and hard and deep and tell (not ask) her that your are going to take her in your bedroom and make wild passionate love to her.

She will either run screaming away, or you are in for a good time. Either way you will know.


----------

